# Nordic Open 2011



## Gunnar (Sep 16, 2010)

So I've been talking to Henrik Buus Aagaard and Morten Arborg about holding a nordic championship. I think we really should make something of this idea. This has potential to be a really great competition. We have displays and timers enough for holding a very big competition, so it's only a question of getting enough organisers to do the planning.

So, some things to talk about is:

Where?
Gothenborg in west Sweden might be good. It's not that far from Denmark and Norway, and it has a fairly big airport so it should be possible to get there by plane from Finland, Iceland and other countries.

When?
My suggestion is in March, since then it won't collide with any other competitions planned in the nordic countries, as far as I know.

Venue?
How big venue? How many competitors shold we plan for?

Anything else?


Ok, feel free to brainstorm and throw in ideas. The more people getting involved, the better of a competition we will get. We need to think about how many events we will have time for, and this depends largely on the number of organisers.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 16, 2010)

Aw yeah, son, aw yeah.


----------



## Shack (Sep 16, 2010)

Im in!  me and Henrik has been talking about this for the last year


----------



## (X) (Sep 16, 2010)

YES! I totally agree on both the location and time


EDIT: 2 rounds of megaminx ?


----------



## Shortey (Sep 16, 2010)

I approve of the time and place aswell.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 16, 2010)

This would definitely get me to Sweden!


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 16, 2010)

Chalmers as venue maybe?


----------



## Kurbitur (Sep 16, 2010)

i would say next summer as its easier for people who have to flight like me (from iceland) to attend. but i might come to if it will be in march so now im just gonna train 2x2,3x3,4x4 and sq-1


----------



## kemot_13 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in too  It's so nice to hear that the Nordic Open will take place in Gothenborg becouse I have family there  If I have eough money I'll certianly come there. March suits me as well.
And if may I ask, 2 rounds 3x3x3 blindfold please, with 3 aattempts each


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm free to be a delegate in the 19-20 of March weekend, so I would suggest this date


----------



## Shortey (Sep 17, 2010)

kemot_13 said:


> I'm in too  It's so nice to hear that the Nordic Open will take place in Gothenborg becouse I have family there  If I have eough money I'll certianly come there. March suits me as well.
> *And if may I ask, 2 rounds 3x3x3 blindfold please*, with 3 aattempts each



What will happen if that isn't possible?


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 17, 2010)

Travellers from Finland may go by ferry to Stockholm and from there join up with people going by car from there because there will be people doing so. Mabye, if there are many of us we can rent a mini bus or two...


----------



## Henrik (Sep 17, 2010)

A quick count at Swedish Open gave us around 18 timers maybe even 21 with Finland.

Go for a venue for about 100 competitors, maybe more.

I should be ready for that weekend too (day before my 24th birthday).


----------



## Carrot (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in... Gothenburg is amazingly nice place to hold such a competition (atleast for me  ). Who is in for visiting Liseberg? xD


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 17, 2010)

2 rounds of feet both mean of 3 plz


----------



## Stini (Sep 17, 2010)

9 FMC solves plz (three rounds of best of 3).


----------



## Carrot (Sep 17, 2010)

5 rounds of pyraminx... pl0x


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 17, 2010)

FMC Finnkampen at Ullevi


----------



## coinman (Sep 17, 2010)

Morten said:


> kemot_13 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in too  It's so nice to hear that the Nordic Open will take place in Gothenborg becouse I have family there  If I have eough money I'll certianly come there. March suits me as well.
> ...



*You know what will happen, and i won't be pleasant! *


I think this will have to be a three day competition.


----------



## Henrik (Sep 17, 2010)

coinman said:


> I think this will have to be a three day competition.



Like Danish Open 2011.

Two rounds of Feet might be possible. 9 attempts at FMC..... maybe not, 2 might be possible. 

With 18 timers we have some options, but this also put alot of presure on us who judge alot. For this to work and for alle the rounds to be plausible then we all need to judge, and help when ever someone asks.


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 17, 2010)

Gothenburg would be very nice.

Actually I'm going on Chalmers, so I could email a few persons to see if it's possible.


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 17, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Gothenburg would be very nice.
> 
> Actually I'm going on Chalmers, so I could email a few persons to see if it's possible.



That would be great. Since I live pretty far away from Gothenburg I don't know where to find a good venue, but the university should have some good big rooms.


----------



## Ewks (Sep 17, 2010)

NO NOT MARCH, any other month would be great but not march. I have rest of my exams then. But if I can in any way get my self there I will join.


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 17, 2010)

I guess we'll look for a venue first, and afterwards decide which weekend would fit. Some venues are probably booked half a year from now.


----------



## Halvarsson (Sep 21, 2010)

This sounds really interesting. I will help with what I can


----------



## Asbjorn97 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have no idea if I'll be able to make it, but I'd love to!
I'm danish, so it's almost obligatory, but I live in bangladesh, and the plane tickets are expensive.
However, I am going to DK in the end of april/beginning of may...


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, so I finally received the response from chalmers, here it is:


> Hej,
> 
> Jag ber om ursäkt för sent svar, det har varit mycket att ta igen efter mottagningen. Det har tidigare funnits en Rubikskubsförening associerad med Chalmers Studentkår. En kårförening har vissa privilegier, såsom att kunna låna en del lokaler gratis, osv. Så vitt jag vet är den dock nedlagd sedan en tid tillbaka.
> 
> ...



Short english summary (since many Nordic people understand Swedish (at least that's what you learn in Sweden!))

There are probably not a possibility to get a discount, since I don't know any other cubers there. And then there's some links to the website. Maybe I suck, but since it took me more than one minute to find a list of prices, I emailed and asked. But how many people could we guess are coming? 150?


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 29, 2010)

It seems like it's only the restaurant that would be big enough, and that wouldn't be cheap. I've emailed about the price, but it seems like Chalmers isn't the best venue.


----------



## anders (Sep 29, 2010)

Asbjorn97 said:


> I have no idea if I'll be able to make it, but I'd love to!
> I'm danish, so it's almost obligatory, but I live in bangladesh, and the plane tickets are expensive.
> However, I am going to DK in the end of april/beginning of may...


 
I have a pretty good idea that I will not be able to make it, but I'd love to!
I'm Swedish, so it's almost compulsory, but I live in Singapore, and the flights cost money.
However, I do not yet have any plats to go to Sweden next year.

See you in Bangkok, Asbjørn!


----------



## coinman (Sep 29, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Short english summary (since many Nordic people understand Swedish (at least that's what you learn in Sweden!))
> 
> There are probably not a possibility to get a discount, since I don't know any other cubers there. And then there's some links to the website. Maybe I suck, but since it took me more than one minute to find a list of prices, I emailed and asked. But how many people could we guess are coming? 150?



I think it's possible to restart the Chalmers cube club. Just ask around and / or make a poster and i'm sure you will find more cubers there. And also ad some friends as members, even if they don't cube


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 29, 2010)

Tommy: It doesn't really matter, because the only place big enough wasn't possible to hire.

But the Universeum just hosted the Swedish open in Memory, so I'll ask if they'd be interested in also hosting a Rubik's competition.

EDIT: 
It was on Bokmässan this year, and Universeum last year. I'll look it up anyway.


----------



## Halvarsson (Sep 29, 2010)

i got this answer in a other forum
För billigaste alternativet (och sämst kvalitet och service), hör med kommunens fritidsförvaltning:
http://www.goteborg.se/wps/portal/Serviceguide?kategori=all&typ=Samlings- och festlokaler

Det finns i alla fall ett par som tar så många som du nämner; Allégården, har ett rum, "Salen", som tar 110 personer.

Vill du ha flottare lokaler och är beredd att betala för det, så slår inget Svenska Mässan: http://www.svenskamassan.se/index.asp?section=meetings.

Thats what i got. I'm not from GBG so other than that i have no clue


----------



## Kurbitur (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi there,

could someone give me like excact information about location, when, how much it cost to attend ect. As im from iceland it could be kinda expensive to pay all the cost my self so im going to see if some sport company or something will give me little money(fund?? dont know what the english word is) but yeah i think they want to get good information so i can get money to come  and btw would i be the second icelandic wca competitor besides hilmar?


----------



## Shortey (Sep 29, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> Hi there,
> 
> could someone give me like excact information about location, when, how much it cost to attend ect. As im from iceland it could be kinda expensive to pay all the cost my self so im going to see if some sport company or something will give me little money(*fund*?? dont know what the english word is) but yeah i think they want to get good information so i can get money to come  and btw would i be the second icelandic wca competitor besides hilmar?


 
Sponsor?

Also, yes. You would be the second Icelander to attend a competition.


----------



## Kurbitur (Sep 29, 2010)

Ahh yeah sponsor! but yeah me and my friend will try to come


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 30, 2010)

Since we don't know exactly where and when, it's hard to tell you. But what seems most interesting is Gothenburg in mars, but that could change.


----------



## tehmaxice (Oct 7, 2010)

Kurbitur practicing Sq-1.. *blows dust off squre-1 that's just been taken out of the shelf*


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol but any news on the program or when it is going to be? i need to send an email to some sponsor so i can be sure that i will get some money


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 7, 2010)

No, I'm waiting for Kerstin on Universeum to answer my call.


----------



## hr.mohr (Oct 28, 2010)

I've also begun contacting potential venues in Copenhagen. So far no results, but I'll continue the search.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Jan 30, 2011)

Aw man not Gothenburg.. C'mon Gunnar..


----------



## Henrik (Jan 30, 2011)

IngeniousBanana said:


> Aw man not Gothenburg.. C'mon Gunnar..


 
über bump (last post was 3 months ago., so how would you know its in Gothenburg????)


----------

